# TESTET euren Landesverband!!!!



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November 

*Testet euren Landesverband!
Wie anglerfreundlich ist euer Landesverband??​*
Ich hab oft schon Verbände (Land wie Bund) als „anglerfeindlich“ bezeichnet, was mir natürlich viele übel nehmen – vor allem die natürlich, die in Verbänden tätig sind.

Die Definition Angler und organisierter Angelfischer, die Unterschiede und mögliche Überschneidungen, habe ich auch schon aus meiner Sicht dargestellt.

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=302387



> *Unterschied Angler - Angelfischer*
> [weil das ja auch immer gerne mal nachgefragt wird)
> Ein Angler ist jemand, dessen primäres Hobby das Angeln ist (Definition siehe oben).
> 
> ...



*Wie anglerfreundlich ist euer Landesverband?*
Wir haben ja nicht nur 16 Bundesländer mit jeweiligem Fischereigesetz und zugehörender Verordnung.
Sondern in den Ländern noch zig Landesverbände und deren Untergliederungen. 
Welche überwiegend zwar unmittelbar „nur“ die Vereine der organisierten Angelfischer als Mitglieder haben, nicht  aber die organisierten Angelfischer oder Angler in den Vereinen. 
Dennoch geben die Verbände gerne vor, „für Angler“ sprechen zu wollen oder all diese zu vertreten.

Da ich nicht all diese über 40 Landes- und Spezialverbände jetzt im Einzelnen selber „abchecken“ will, stelle ich hier für den geneigten Leser eine kleinen Verbandscheck zur Verfügung.

Mittels dem der Angler dann vielleicht eine kleine Hilfe hat, wenn er selber beurteilen will, ob sein Landesverband der organisierten Angelfischer vom Grundsatz her anglerfreundlich  ist oder nicht.

Die nachfolgenden Fragen kann sich jeder durch das praktische Tun seines Verbandes sowie deren Veröffentlichungen einfach mit Ja oder Nein beantworten.

Die Auswertung findet ihr dann am Ende des Artikels.


*Fragen - Wie anglerfreundlich ist euer Landesverband*
*1.:*
Stellt der Verband das Angeln und die Angler in den Mittelpunkt seiner Arbeit (also NICHT  Natur-, Gewässer- und Tierschutz, sondern klar das praktische Angeln)?
*Ja
Nein*

*2.:*
Macht der Verband über Anglermedien hinaus, in den relevanten regionalen und überregionalen Medien (Print, Rundfunk, Fernsehen, Internet)  wahrnehmbare, regelmäßige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler oder das praktische Angeln (also NICHT  Natur-, Gewässer- und Tierschutz, sondern klar das Angeln)?
*Ja
Nein*

*3.:*
Kämpft der Verband aktiv, offensiv und öffentlich wahrnehmbar gegen immer weitere Beschränkungen der Angler und des Angelns und für eine Eigenverantwortlichkeit des Anglers (also z. B. gegen Zugangsbeschränkungen, Einschränkungen in Natutschutzgebieten, Befahrungsverbote, Nachtangelverbote, Abknüppelgebote, Methodenverbote, Futterverbote etc.)?
*Ja
Nein*

*4.:*
Hilft der Verband dem einzelnen Angler bei Anzeigen wie durch PETA, ohne Angler und Angelmethoden (Trophäenangeln, Wettangeln, c+r, etc.) pauschal wie auch PETA zu verunglimpfen und zu diffamieren? 
*Ja
Nein*

*5.:*
Tritt der Verband dafür ein, das praktische Angeln selbst (nicht Bewirtschaftung/Naturschutz etc.) insgesamt als positiv in vielen Bereichen darzustellen und sinnvolle Gründe für das Angeln auch über Verwertung und Hege hinaus zu propagieren?
*Ja
Nein*

*6.:*
Tritt der Verband für einen einfacheren, unbürokratischeren Zugang zum Angeln ein, für prüfungsfreie Scheine (Touri, Vierteljahr, Friedfischangeln etc.), um mehr Menschen zum Angeln zu bringen und so sowohl Vereine, Verbände wie auch das Angeln insgesamt zu stärken?
*Ja
Nein*

*7.:*
Bietet der Verband für Anfänger konkrete, rein praktische Kurse im Angeln an, um die gesetzlich in den meisten Ländern vorgeschriebene, und (fast) rein theoretische und meist sinnfreie, Ausbildung zur Prüfung sinnvoll zu ergänzen?
*Ja
Nein*

*8.:*
Wird das durch Kurse, Abnahme oder abhalten von Prüfungen, Verkauf von Prüfungsmaterial etc. von den meisten Verbänden eingenommene Geld wieder komplett in die Ausbildung (s.o., z.B. praktische Kurse) gesteckt, und dient nicht der allgemeinen Verbandsfinanzierung?
*Ja
Nein*

*9.:*
Legt der Verband Geschäftsführung und Finanzen so offen, dass auch nicht juristisch vorgebildete Personen, wie die ganz normalen organisierten Angelfischer und Angler, begreifen können, was konkret vom Verband getan wurde und wie welche Gelder der organisierten Angelfischer eingesetzt wurden?
*Ja
Nein*

*10.:*
Werden Fragen von Anglern oder organisierten Angelfischern vom Haupt- und Ehrenamt des Verbandes direkt und konkret beantwortet und nicht auf Formalismen wie „frag Deinen Vorsitzenden, warte bis zur Versammlung, stell doch einen Antrag“ etc. abgeschoben?
*Ja
Nein*

*11.:*
Setzt sich der Landesverband für einen sinnvollen, starken, kompetenten Bundesverband als Lobbyverband für Angler und das Angeln ein (also NICHT für den DAFV, der als Naturschutz- und nicht Anglerschutzverband beim Einsatz für Angler und das Angeln nachgewiesen versagt hat, sondern für eine kompetente Alternative)?
*Ja
Nein*


*Auswertung Anglerfreundlichkeit:*

*Kein Nein: *
Ein vorbildlicher, anglerfreundlicher Verband

*1  Nein:* 
Ein Verband, der zumindest weiss, von wem er am Ende bezahlt wird und für was.

*2 -3 Nein:*
Hier beginnt die Anglerfeindlichkeit eines Verbandes, es geht nicht mehr hauptsächlich um Angler und das Angeln, es geht nicht mehr um Anglerschutz, sondern mehr um den Verband selber oder um Natur- und sonstigen Schutz. Nicht alle Ansätze von Anglerfreundlichkeit sind aber auf der Strecke geblieben.

*ab 4  Nein:*
Ab hier beginnt der klar anglerfeindliche Verband, je mehr NEIN, desto anglerfeindlicher



Thomas Finkbeiner


*PS:*
Zur Erklärung der Bewertung, da es um einen möglichst anglerfreundlichen und nicht um einen möglichst wenigen anglerfeindlichen Verband geht, da dies scheinbar falsch ankam:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> AB 4 BEGINNT der anglerfeindliche LV, nicht IST anglerfeindlich - je mehr nein, desto anglerfeindlicher..
> 
> Es ging ja hier nicht um Anglerfeindlichkeit, *sondern um Anglerfreundlichkeit*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: TESTET euren Landesverband!!!!*

Für den LSFV SH ist bei meinem Test das Ergebnis eindeutig ausgefallen ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: TESTET euren Landesverband!!!!*

Dann lass uns doch teilhaben.....

Gerne mit entsprechenden Erklärungen zu den einzelnen Punkten..


----------



## Honeyball (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: TESTET euren Landesverband!!!!*

Ich finde das zu hart von der Auswertung (4 x nein = anglerfeindlich), auch wenn es von der *Be*wertung her natürlich völlig richtig ist.

Bitte nennt doch mal konkret an Beispielen einen Landesverband, bei dem man mindestens 4 der Fragen mit Ja beantworten könnte, ohne übertrieben gestrunzt zu haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: TESTET euren Landesverband!!!!*

AB 4 BEGINNT der anglerfeindliche LV, nicht IST anglerfeindlich - je mehr nein, desto anglerfeindlicher..

Es ging ja hier nicht um Anglerfeindlichkeit, *sondern um Anglerfreundlichkeit*.

*Heisst NICHT*:
Wer schädigt Angler möglichst wenig?
oder 
Wer ist guter Naturschtzverband..??

*Sondern heisst:*
Wer macht möglichst viel AKTIV explizit für Angler und das Angeln..!!!

Nicht "Alibi", sondern aktives, positives Tun für Angler ist da eben gefragt.

Und da halte ich meine Bewertung durchaus für angemessen..

*Denn bei Anglerfreundlichkeit ist deutlich mehr gefragt als "nicht (nur) anglerfeindlich"..*


----------



## Honeyball (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: TESTET euren Landesverband!!!!*

Sag ich ja:


Honeyball schrieb:


> ..., auch wenn es von der *Be*wertung her natürlich völlig richtig ist.



Ich kann mir einfach nur nicht vorstellen, dass jemand es schafft, weniger als 4 x nein zu antworten, ohne sich selbst was in die Tasche zu lügen. Selbst unsere nicht mehr mitschreibenden aber ständig über das AB herziehenden Verbandshörigkeitsenthusiasten aus dem Norden müssen sich doch zwangsläufig schwertun mit den Fragen, wenn sie auch nur noch den allerletzten Funken von Arxxx in der Hose und Selbstehrlichkeit in sich trügen.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: TESTET euren Landesverband!!!!*

Was Du Dir vorstellen kannst und/oder ob Leute zum Schluss kommen, doch keinen wirklich anglerfreundlichen Landesverband zu haben, ist aber nicht mein Problem ..
;-)))


----------



## Honeyball (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: TESTET euren Landesverband!!!!*

Stimmt, ich bin ja auch immer wieder erstaunt, dass bisher so wenige es gemerkt haben, wie schwach ihre Verbände sind und so viele sich gar nicht drum scheren.:m


???hätte ich besser "unfähig" statt "schwach" schreiben sollen???


----------



## willmalwassagen (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: TESTET euren Landesverband!!!!*

Hallo Thomas,
ist es nicht so dass viele von deinen Fragen eigentlich Vereinsarbeit sein sollten und nicht Verbandsarbeit ?
Angelkurse, regionale Presse, Unterstützung bei Anzeigen durch Rechtsschutz, direkte Beantwortung von Fragen (Verbände sind normalerweise Delegiertenverbände), Kassenführung , Verwendung der Geldmittel.
Alle diese Fragen und Aktionen sollten eigentlich direkt von den Vereinen in den Verbänden beantwortet werden können oder durchgeführt werden.
Verbandsarbeit ist der überregionale Teil. Bei der Pressearbeit  gibt der Verband PM heraus und die Vereine geben die lokal weiter.
Naja, Vereine die nix tun verstecken sich halt gerne auch hinter Verbänden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: TESTET euren Landesverband!!!!*

Nein, das ist originäre Arbeit, die ein Verband zur Unterstützung der Vereine bringen MUSS.
Deswegen stand da nicht regionale, schon gar nicht lokale, sondern regionale UND überregionale Presse.
Da hast Du verkürzt zitiert.

Nicht Unterstützung durch Rechtsschutz bei Anzeigen, sondern durch konsequente Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, in der man PETA eben als Tierrechtssektierer darstellt und neben direkter rechtlicher Expertise durch fähige, fachlich kompetente Anwälte so den Anglern hilft.

Das ist von einem Landesverband für Vereine, und von einem Bundesverband für die Landesverbände schlicht ALLERMINDESTE Voraussetzung, sonst verbrennen sie nur Anglergeld..

Nicht umsonst, wie Du als Vereinspräsi ja am besten weisst, ist Dein Verein nicht mehr in einem Verband........... (bei denen in B-W ja natürlich auch mehr als verständlich) ..



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Naja, Vereine die nix tun verstecken sich halt gerne auch hinter Verbänden.


Da stimme ich Dir voll zu.............


----------



## Dunraven (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: TESTET euren Landesverband!!!!*

*Fragen - Wie anglerfreundlich ist euer Landesverband*
*1.:*
Stellt der Verband das Angeln und die Angler in den Mittelpunkt seiner Arbeit (also NICHT  Natur-, Gewässer- und Tierschutz, sondern klar das praktische Angeln)?
*Ja
Neindie 

Tendenz nicht ganz klar. 
Er macht zwar Angelveranstaltungen, aber die Organisation ist eine Katastrophe und die Regelungen ebenfalls. Bewerte es anhand des offiziellen Angelns das vor 2-3 Jahren bei uns stattfand. Statt mit Setzkescher ein Fischen zur Besatzfischgewinnung zu machen (was möglich wäre), wurde zum eigenen Verbrauch getötet. Das im Sommer bei 11 Kg vom besten Fänger und einer Anreise von teilweise über 4 Stunden. Da hält keine Kühlbox von 1 Uhr Nachts bis 18 Uhr oder später durch, wenn da immer wieder Fisch rein kommt. 
Oder vor mehreren Jahren, wo laut Ausschreibung der schwerste Angler einen Preis bekommen sollte. 
Der Verein der die Gewässer stellte wurde gar nicht erst mit eingebunden in die Planung, so dass eine vernünftige Veranstaltung auch nicht wirklich erwünscht war. Verantwortlich war aber auch nur ein einzelnes Vorstandsmitglied, der Rest hatte damit nichts zu tun. 

Das Jugendzeltlager hingegen wird von anderen Organisiert und war deutlich besser. Die haben auch mit dem Gastgeber zusammen gearbeitet. Also eher von der verantwortlichen  Person abhängig. Trotzdem ist das offizielles Angeln des Anglerverbandes eben eher ein Beispiel gewesen wie es nicht sein sollte, und das mehrfach.

Andererseits macht er schon einiges für das Angeln. Also so ein Mittelding.

* *2.:*
Macht der Verband über Anglermedien hinaus, in den relevanten regionalen und überregionalen Medien (Print, Rundfunk, Fernsehen, Internet)  wahrnehmbare, regelmäßige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler oder das praktische Angeln (also NICHT  Natur-, Gewässer- und Tierschutz, sondern klar das Angeln)?
*Ja
Nein

Ja, aber nicht soviel. Wobei in den regionalen übernimmt es dann der Verein, der die Infos des Verbandes dann weiter verarbeitet. So wie es meiner Meinung nach auch sein sollte, der Verband liefert das Material und die Vereine nutzen es dann in ihrem Bereich. Könnte aber gerade überregional etwas mehr sein.
* 
*3.:*
Kämpft der Verband aktiv, offensiv und öffentlich wahrnehmbar gegen immer weitere Beschränkungen der Angler und des Angelns und für eine Eigenverantwortlichkeit des Anglers (also z. B. gegen Zugangsbeschränkungen, Einschränkungen in Natutschutzgebieten, Befahrungsverbote, Nachtangelverbote, Abknüppelgebote, Methodenverbote, Futterverbote etc.)?
*Ja
Nein

Ja, auch wenn hier die Sache mit der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung besser sein könnte. Aber zumindest auf seiner Seite und an seine Mitglieder gibt er die Informationen weiter. Und meist landen sie auch hier im Board, also auch überregional, wenn auch leider nur vor allem an Angler. Da fehlt noch ein wenig der Bereich der nicht Angler.
* 
*4.:*
Hilft der Verband dem einzelnen Angler bei Anzeigen wie durch PETA, ohne Angler und Angelmethoden (Trophäenangeln, Wettangeln, c+r, etc.) pauschal wie auch PETA zu verunglimpfen und zu diffamieren? 
*Ja
Nein*

Kann ich nicht einschätzen, aber zumindest bei Vereinen hat der Verband wissenschaftliche Mitarbeiter und Kontakte, die der betroffene Verein nutzen kann. 

 *5.:*
Tritt der Verband dafür ein, das praktische Angeln selbst (nicht Bewirtschaftung/Naturschutz etc.) insgesamt als positiv in vielen Bereichen darzustellen und sinnvolle Gründe für das Angeln auch über Verwertung und Hege hinaus zu propagieren?
*Ja
Nein

Würde ich ja sagen. Zumindest die Tendenz ist eher ja als nein, auch wenn natürlich nur ab und an etwas in der Richtung passiert.
* 
*6.:*
Tritt der Verband für einen einfacheren, unbürokratischeren Zugang zum Angeln ein, für prüfungsfreie Scheine (Touri, Vierteljahr, Friedfischangeln etc.), um mehr Menschen zum Angeln zu bringen und so sowohl Vereine, Verbände wie auch das Angeln insgesamt zu stärken?
*Ja
Nein*

Kann ich nicht einschätzen, denke aber eher nein. Wobei ich selbst ja dafür bin das es eine Grundausbildung geben sollte. Aber praxisnah und auch für den Teilnehmer sinnvoll. Eben mal das sehen was er theoretisch nicht so ganz, oder schwer, versteht.

 *7.:*
Bietet der Verband für Anfänger konkrete, rein praktische Kurse im Angeln an, um die gesetzlich in den meisten Ländern vorgeschriebene, und (fast) rein theoretische und meist sinnfreie, Ausbildung zur Prüfung sinnvoll zu ergänzen?
*Ja
Nein

Bin nicht sicher ob er selber welche anbietet, da zu weit weg. Aber das ist auch die Aufgabe der Vereine vor Ort. Was nutzt es wenn der Verband einen Kurs 300 Km vom Angler entfernt anbietet? Er unterstützt die Vereine damit diese die Kurse da anbieten wo sie gebraucht werden.
* 
*8.:*
Wird das durch Kurse, Abnahme oder abhalten von Prüfungen, Verkauf von Prüfungsmaterial etc. von den meisten Verbänden eingenommene Geld wieder komplett in die Ausbildung (s.o., z.B. praktische Kurse) gesteckt, und dient nicht der allgemeinen Verbandsfinanzierung?
*Ja
Nein*

Da die Vereine das durchführen hängt es auch vom Verein ab. 

 *9.:*
Legt der Verband Geschäftsführung und Finanzen so offen, dass auch nicht juristisch vorgebildete Personen, wie die ganz normalen organisierten Angelfischer und Angler, begreifen können, was konkret vom Verband getan wurde und wie welche Gelder der organisierten Angelfischer eingesetzt wurden?
*Ja
Nein*

Die Bilanzen kann jeder einsehen und nachfragen auch. Aber ich denke so wie Du es meinst wäre die Antwort eher nein, da der interessierte eben selbst aktiv werden, und fragen muss.

EDIT: Allerdings waren die Erklärungen zur Bilanz des Bundesverbandes, und den ganzen Unklarheiten darin, sowie zu den optimistischen Summen im Bezug auf die Beitragserhöhung, sehr gut und verständlich.

*10.:*
Werden Fragen von Anglern oder organisierten Angelfischern vom Haupt- und Ehrenamt des Verbandes direkt und konkret beantwortet und nicht auf Formalismen wie „frag Deinen Vorsitzenden, warte bis zur Versammlung, stell doch einen Antrag“ etc. abgeschoben?
*Ja
Nein

Kann ich schlecht beurteilen da Vereinsvorsitzender = Verbandspräsident. Von daher werden meine Fragen konkret und gut beantwortet.Weiß aber nicht wie es bei anderen ist.
* 
*11.:*
Setzt sich der Landesverband für einen sinnvollen, starken, kompetenten Bundesverband als Lobbyverband für Angler und das Angeln ein (also NICHT für den DAFV, der als Naturschutz- und nicht Anglerschutzverband beim Einsatz für Angler und das Angeln nachgewiesen versagt hat, sondern für eine kompetente Alternative)?
*Ja
Nein

Er macht selbst sinnvolle Arbeit und hat von Anfang an versucht die anderen Verbände von der überstürzten Fusion abzuhalten, und die Probleme im BV offen gelegt.


Also alles in allem eher positiv als negativ.
* 

*Auswertung Anglerfreundlichkeit:*

*Kein Nein: *
Ein vorbildlicher, anglerfreundlicher Verband

*1  Nein:* 
Ein Verband, der zumindest weiss, von wem er am Ende bezahlt wird und für was.

*2 -3 Nein:*
Hier beginnt die Anglerfeindlichkeit eines Verbandes, es geht nicht mehr hauptsächlich um Angler und das Angeln, es geht nicht mehr um Anglerschutz, sondern mehr um den Verband selber oder um Natur- und sonstigen Schutz. Nicht alle Ansätze von Anglerfreundlichkeit sind aber auf der Strecke geblieben.

*ab 4  Nein:*
Ab hier beginnt der klar anglerfeindliche Verband, je mehr NEIN, desto anglerfeindlicher



Thomas Finkbeiner


*PS:*
Zur Erklärung der Bewertung, da es um einen möglichst anglerfreundlichen und nicht um einen möglichst wenigen anglerfeindlichen Verband geht, da dies scheinbar falsch ankam:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: TESTET euren Landesverband!!!!*

Da Dus nicht geschrieben hast, ich es aber weiss, Dein LV ist der LSFV-NDS...
;-))))

Danke für Deine Ausführunge nund Mühe!!


----------



## Peter61 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: TESTET euren Landesverband!!!!*

Gute Definition Thomas,

 kenne da einen der schon durchgefallen ist. 
 Mussten versuchen alles selbst in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: TESTET euren Landesverband!!!!*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Stellt der Verband das Angeln und die Angler in den Mittelpunkt seiner Arbeit (also NICHT  Natur-, Gewässer- und Tierschutz, sondern klar das praktische Angeln)?
> *Ja
> Neindie
> 
> ...


Dazu nochmal zur Erklärung:
Ein Verband kann (muss aber beileibe nicht) Angelveranstaltungen organisieren - das können Vereine am Ende wirklich besser.

Mir gehts beim "Einsatz ums praktische Angeln" darum, ob der Verband eher immer wieder betont, dass Angler ja auch naturschützen, und irgendwelche Ansiedlungsprogramme von Fischen, die man dann nicht angeln darf, durchführt, oder bei dem Jugendliche dann Eisvögelnistkästen aufhängen müssen.

Oder ob ein Verband das Angeln positiv rausstellt in seiner Arbeit, dafür sorgt, dass Angler und nicht nur Otter und Eisvögel geschützt werden, der um Rahmenbedingungen kämpft, dass Angeln wieder einfacher wird und nicht immer regulierter und restriktiver, der aktiv die Vorteile des Angelns auch in sozialer und ökonomischer Hinsicht darstellt, der nicht stolz darüber berichtet, dass hier und da wieder das Angeln eingeschränkt wurde im Sinne des Naturschutzes, sondern dass hier und da Angeln (gerade wg. Naturschutz, aber auch vor allem wg. Anglerschutz!) weiterhin erlaubt bleibt im vollem Umfange etc., etc., etc.....

Oder, sehr verkürzt:
Ist der Verband vorrangig als Naturschutzverband oder als Angler- und Angelschutzverband erkennbar in seiner Arbeit?


----------

